# Vertex 30 für 999



## Nollinger (16. Oktober 2009)

_Ist das bike ein gutes Angebot. Hat zwar schlechte Deore Austattung aber ich glaub Rahmen usw. sind ganz gut oder?
Wie findet ihr das bike für den Preis. UVP ist glaube ich so um die 1500. Würdet ihr es kaufen?





Rocky Mountain MTB Vertex 30:           _ 
                         Merkmale:           
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Ausstattung_
_FORM 7005 Alurahmen_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _>_
_SHIMANO Deore/Deore XT 27-Gang Schaltung_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _>>_
_Marzocchi Federgabel_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _>>>_
_Race Face Komponenten_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _>>>>_
_WTB Komponenten_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Rahmen_
_Rocky Mountain FORM 7005 Aluminium_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Rahmenhöhen_
_15"/16,5"/18"/19"/20,5"_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Farbe_
_Blue/White_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Gabel_
_Marzocchi MX Pro L/O 105mm Federweg_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Steuersatz_
_FSA_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Lenker_
_EASTON EA30 31,8_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Vorbau_
_EASTON EA30 31,8_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Sattel_
_WTB Rocket V_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Sattelstütze_
_EASTON EA30_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Bremsen_
_SHIMANO Deore Disc-Brake_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Bremshebel_
_SHIMANO Deore Disc-Brake_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Schalthebel_
_SHIMANO Deore Rapid Fire_

                                                                                        <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Schaltwerk_
_SHIMANO Deore XT_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Umwerfer_
_SHIMANO Deore_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Kurbelgarnitur_
_RACE FACE Ride X-Type_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Innenlager_
_RACE FACE Ride X-Type_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Pedale_
_SHIMANO PD-M520_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Kassette_
_SHIMANO Deore 9-fach_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Kette_
_SHIMANO HG53-9-fach_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Nabe VR_
_SHIMANO Deore_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Nabe HR_
_SHIMANO Deore_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Felgen_
_WTB Speed Disc XC_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Speichen_
_DT Champion_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Bereifung_
_WTB ExiWolf 2.1_
                                                                                                                     <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _Federweg vorn_
_105 mm_
                                                                                                                                                                 <li class="c_tabcontainer_attribute_row">                           _KATEGORIE_
_MTB Frontsuspension_


----------



## Nollinger (16. Oktober 2009)

kann denn keiner was dazu sagen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (16. Oktober 2009)

Ein bisschen mehr Geduld kannst Du schon mitbringen...oder einfach die Stunde Wartezeit nutzen, um Dich hier einzulesen: Rocky Mountain Vertex Thread
Für 999 Euronen kann man da sicher zuschlagen. Der Rahmen unterscheidet sich nicht von dem des 50er und des 70ers (beim 90er bin ich mir nicht sicher), nur sind eben die Anbauteile entsprechend gestuft. 
Wenn Du das Rad willst, dann leg es Dir zu, fahr die Teile (Antrieb) bis sie verschlissen sind und ersetze sie dann durch hochwertigere (leichtere) Komponenten, wenn Dir das wichtig ist. Ansonsten einfach so lassen, Du machst sicher nichts falsch mit einem Vertex.


----------



## Nollinger (16. Oktober 2009)

ja die Parts ist mir eigentlich schon wichtig, aber das könnte ich noch ertragen,
Ich find die Gabel ist schon ziemlich schlecht oder?
Und sind die Avid Juicy 3 Disc Bremsen ok?


----------



## fritzn (26. Oktober 2009)

Welchen Einsatzbereich strebst Du an?
Deore, MX Pro und Juicy 3 sind für Wald- und Wiesentouren am Feierabend völlig ausreichend. Für harte Mehrtagesrennen in den Alpen oder zum Posen ziemlich schlecht.
Der Rahmen fährt sich perfekt und für den Preis kann man nicht viel meckern. Ich würd nach nem Jahr nochmal 6-800 Eur reinstecken, dann haste eine schöne Maschine. Und kannst jetzt schon fahren.


----------

